# Age for egg share



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya

My sister (shes 39 in Jan) has been trying for a year and had the tests and shes ovulating and hes got sperm (has 2 teenagers from 1 marriage)

They went to the clinic last week and was told they r unexplained and will go "in" and check her tubes in March.  They told they couldn't got a NHS go cos of existing kiddies so would have to be paid for @ £4K or could reduce it by egg sharing.

I thought U had to be >35 to egg share ?  Also she used to have epilisly until 11 and then had another fit at about 25 which was hereditary (we all got it from my dads side) so could she do it becuase of this ?

Any help please - never looked at this cos of my age.

Dawn x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
As far as I know the age limit is normally always 35, although maybe her clinic is more flexible?  only way of finding out for sure is asking her clinic - maybe who ever told her about egg sharing didn't realise she was over 35

It is possible to get treatment cheaper by looking around at other clinics, asking the GP to prescibe the drugs she needs or going abroad for treatment.

Best of luck
Helen x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Most clinics tend to have a cut off age of 35

occassionally its been 36 but never heard of egg sharers being any older than 36

I do hope that ur sister and her DH do get their dreams come true whichever route they choose to take

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

